
Stanford study: fossil-fueled cars will vanish in 8 years as ‘big oil’ collapses - ramonvillasante
http://inhabitat.com/stanford-study-says-fossil-fueled-cars-will-vanish-in-8-years-as-big-oil-collapses/
======
tonylemesmer
"The Sanford researcher is also confident that within the next decade, humans
will predominantly rely on self-driving vehicles as they are significantly
less dangerous."

Given that an autonomous vehicle capable of performing safe comprehensive
driving skills doesn't yet exist I find this and other claims in the article
somewhat of a stretch.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
"Given that an autonomous vehicle capable of performing safe comprehensive
driving skills doesn't yet exist I find this and other claims in the article
somewhat of a stretch."

This seems odd to me - this is a prediction, so (to me) it is natural that the
tech doesn't quite exist yet. But we have things like assisted braking, cars
that help you park, and tests of self-driving cars. Heck, some cities have
already approved them for use (1]. It isn't like we need them to be perfect,
only have them wind up better than the humans. It doesn't seem like much of a
stretch to say we'll increasingly rely on them in 10 years.

[1] [http://fortune.com/2017/01/24/driverless-car-
cities/](http://fortune.com/2017/01/24/driverless-car-cities/)

~~~
tonylemesmer
Fair point: "predominantly" would imply >50% adoption. My argument was only
one of timescales. But still ambitious.

I would still say that being truly autonomous is quite different to a "help
you park" feature and having "assisted braking". Its all the gaps in between
these tasks.

In the UK and I haven't yet seen a demo of a car driving down rural roads, let
alone on UK motorways or in congested London. But with segregation I could
totally see autonomous vehicles being swiftly adopted within a matter of
months.

[edit] yes I know the study is about the US.

